# Free 'N Easy Saddles



## AHiddenStar

I believe Phantom13 rides in an FNE saddle, hopefully she'll pop up here!


----------



## hisangelonly

Where do you live? I have an English style endurance saddle that'll fit any horse. It's a black forest treeless saddle. Some people say it makes horses sore but I've ridden in this saddle for 2 years and my horse has NEVER had a sore back. I've had it on a lot of different horses. It fits all. It's super super comfy. Comes with saddle pad ($200 retail), girth (dressage girth), cantle bag, stirrups, leathers, and a yellow tack set if you want. The saddle is black in color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d

From what I have heard from the endurance riders I know that use them free and easy's are not very easy.

Yes they are adjustable, but its about on par with solving a rubics cube. The people I know that have them are very happy with them once they get them adjusted. I would only consider one if you went to an event with a factory rep to get them to adjust it for you, or at least show you how the first time.


----------



## Celeste

I have a horse that has a back just like your horse's back. She is the horse that my husband rides. No matter what saddle I used, she would have pressure points and pain. I bought one of these.

Contour Swayback: Reinsman Equestrian Products

It has been miraculous. I suspect that your wintec will work fine with one of these pads. I used the fleece. I have never tried the tacky too pads. The horse has no back pain. She is way more willing to work now. 

Even if you go to an English saddle, you will need a riser pad to even things out. Horses that don't have perfectly round backs can get a lot of back pain if you don't use something that fills in the gaps.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I ride in a Free n Easy and love it more than words can express. I have ridden thousands of miles in it with no issues (*knock on wood*).

Joe is correct in saying adjusting it can be a bit of a challenge, but there are actually websites online that walk you through the process if you don't have someone local that can help you.

Hardest part is finding a used one, unless you want to order new and have it imported (the are not made in the US).

Another option some of my endurance friends swear by is the Rubicon from the Arabian Saddle Company. Someone comes out and fits the saddle to your horse. I know of at least 2 horses personally who went thru countless treed and treeless saddles with no luck before finding that saddle.


----------



## Celeste

Which style of Free and Easy do you use, Dawn?
Can you share a link?


----------



## phantomhorse13

The f'n'e that I ride in is older, back before they had multiple distance models, but this one is most similar:











Its the "endurance special." The knee rolls on mine are not quite as prominent, but its close. The newer ones are also lighter than mine, which is a huge plus!


----------



## Celeste

I like those knee rolls a lot better than the ones I looked at before.
If I ever get my body in good enough shape to need a saddle like that, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Brighteyes

Thanks for the replies! 


Hisangelonly: Thank you for the offer, but I'm not a huge treeless fan. 

Joe: From the info on the site, it looks _hard_, but not impossible, to figure out. Definately something to think about though.

Celeste: I've been using a half pad to help fit it in. It does help a lot!

Phantomhorse: I've noticed they're hard to find. And expensive new. I've been searching the internet and EBaying, but I'll look into the Rubicon as well! Thank you!


----------



## CONTA

hisangelonly said:


> Where do you live? I have an English style endurance saddle that'll fit any horse. It's a black forest treeless saddle. Some people say it makes horses sore but I've ridden in this saddle for 2 years and my horse has NEVER had a sore back. I've had it on a lot of different horses. It fits all. It's super super comfy. Comes with saddle pad ($200 retail), girth (dressage girth), cantle bag, stirrups, leathers, and a yellow tack set if you want. The saddle is black in color.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey hisangelonly, 

If you still have this package available, I'd love some more details(price too! ) and some pictures would be great. 

Thanks!


----------

